# Acana Grasslands vs Ranchlands for Boston Terrier?



## summerlin (Jan 28, 2014)

I have a female boston terrier she 6 months old. The purina beneful puppy growth formulas she has been eating gave her an allergic reaction. I have been researching dry dog foods and found this is a very good brand. I juat can't decide which of the two to pick? They are both grain, soy, and corn free which what i need.a lot of Boston terriers are allergic to those ingredients. So just to be safe I'm going to purchase food without them. Just having a tough time choosing. I think the ranchlands sounds better, but not completely. Any help would be great. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Why not try a bag of each and see how she does? Start with Ranchlands if it looks better to you, especially if she has some "repairing" to do from the allergic response to Beneful. Then rotate out to the other and see what happens. 

Lots of people rotate all the flavors.


----------



## summerlin (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you, I think i will try that.


----------

